# Concurso de antreproyectos - Biblioteca de la UNI, Lima Perú



## amarengo (Jun 26, 2007)

La Facultad de Arquitectura, Urbanismo y Artes de la UNI convocó a un concurso interno de anteproyectos para la Biblioteca Central de la Universidad Nacional de Ingeniería, infraestructura que viene siendo esperada por toda su comunidad universitaria desde hace varios años. 









Proyecto Ganador 

Los interesados pueden ver el pequeño artículo que hemos preparado en Amarengo:
http://www.amarengo.org/Concurso_de_antreproyectos_Biblioteca-Central_UNI

Saludos a todos


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

el diseno esta espectacular


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Amarengo, muy buena tu contribución.
Seria posible mostrar otros angulos del proyecto? vi los proyectos que ganaron la mención honrosa primera, segunda y tercera, el que gano la segunda mención me gustó mucho, habria ganado mi voto, el concreto aparente, la volumetria del edificio que parece ser el principal, y el bloque suspenso, me sorprendieron, habria ganado mi voto. Mas felicitaciones por el proyecto ganador


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Mmm...esto no iría en el subforo proyectos?


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Esta buenazo el diseño,muy bueno de verdad.*


----------



## amarengo (Jun 26, 2007)

*Más detalles*

Aquí:

http://www.amarengo.org/foros/viewtopic.php?t=183

pueden encontrar más vistas.

Saludos


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El proyecto ganador se ve moderno, pero no me agrada mucho. Más me gustan los que obtuvieron la segunda y tercera mención honrosa.
Hablando de la UNI, tampoco me gusta mucho el diseño externo de su teatro.
En fin, gustos y colores. 

Felicitaciones por la nueva infraestructura.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante pero no me convence. Parece brutalista con lineas contemporaneas alrededor, composicion medio fría !

Lo que si me gusta es como verdareramente se luce de noche en esa animacion 3D !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

A mi tampoco me convence pero tampoco me parece feo. No me fascina el uso de tanto concreto, aunque tampoco me fascina el uso indiscriminado de muros cortina.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bien, ya era hora de tener una nueva biblioteca central, según veo en el render, se ubicará entre el comedor y la facultad de electrónica, excelente.

Me gusta el diseño, aunque no armonizará con los edificios circundantes que están hechos de conreto y ladrillo caravista.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Aunque viendo las otras propuestas, me gustaron más las segunda y tercera mención honrosa.

con respecto al teatro, pues a mi siempre me ha gustado, tiene detalles como los de una planta industrial, ideal para nuestra universidad, y el interior pues amplio y bonito.


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

saludos bajopontino
te puedo asegurar que tanto este proyecto (biblioteca central) como el de la facultad de ingenieria civil (ambos obra del mismo arquitecto) son excelentes proyectos y de concretarse su construccion, tal como fueron concebidos, seran un gran aporte a la que es mi alma mater.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy brutalista.... le falta alma y eso es fundamental.

En todo caso hay detalles que si me parecen interesantes..

Chèvere la contribuciòn.


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Muy brutalista.... le falta alma y eso es fundamental.
> 
> En todo caso hay detalles que si me parecen interesantes..
> 
> Chèvere la contribuciòn.


Vane se que en el fondo confias en mi (aunque ahora ultimo no mucho), pero debo decirte que el proyecto es muy bueno. ojala que pronto se puedan ver fotos del mismo.
saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

franco_elias said:


> saludos bajopontino
> te puedo asegurar que tanto este proyecto (biblioteca central) como el de la facultad de ingenieria civil (ambos obra del mismo arquitecto) son excelentes proyectos y de concretarse su construccion, tal como fueron concebidos, seran un gran aporte a la que es mi alma mater.


El que diseñó la facultad de Ing. Civil es el mismo que el de esta biblioteca??? estás seguro, la facu de civiles es de inicios de los 60's.


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

Este tema es abordado en el último ejemplar de ARKINKA, en la revista se ven tomas desde muchos ángulos, a mi me gusta, contrsta con lo monótono y aburrido del resto de construcciones universitarias.

PD: En esta misma edición, viene incluido un especial sobre la última Bienal de Venecia ((A mi juicio el evento mas importante de arquitectura a nivel mundial)), vere si puedo postear algo, por que se ve de lujo, orgasmo visual.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

No es una biblioteca, es un edificio que mediocremente "se ve bien" .


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Me gusta, he visto imagenes desde otros angulos y se ven mucho mejor. Es una alternativa muy moderna e innovadora.

En lo que si estoy de acuerdo es que quizas este edificio, por ser moderno no armonice con los edificios de las otras facultades. Quizas deberian empezar a modernizar los otros edificios.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nosé.. no me convence, mejor está el que quedó segundo, este es muy.. nosé, no le encuentro forma.


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> El que diseñó la facultad de Ing. Civil es el mismo que el de esta biblioteca??? estás seguro, la facu de civiles es de inicios de los 60's.


amigo, me referia al futuro centro de informacion y biblioteca de la facultad de ingenieria civil. ambos proyectos son del mismo arquitecto, quien gano ambos concursos.


----------

